# So are SAE's safe around shrimp or not?



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi folks,

I've tried to answer this question by reading past threads, but I'm still confused. I read all threads involving SAE's in this forum, but it seems most of the times when someone reports a decrease in baby shrimps, or some getting eaten, they have SAE's in combination with other fish that could be suspected of munching on baby shrimp.

I'd like to introduce either 1) a single, 2 1/4" SAE from another tank OR, 2) a trio of small, 1 1/2" SAE I got recently, who are just finishing up their quarantine period. The tank I'd like to introduce them to is a 30 gal planted with community fish and both Amano and Cherry Shrimp. The cherries have not had any issues with the Harlequin Rasboras, nor the Angel Fish, who are too tall to fit into the densely planted areas. Some very young Cherries are still fine, they hang out in a stand of bylxa.

Now I know the SAE's will be able to shimmy into every nook and cranny, so would they put my shrimp at risk? I'd like to not only maintain the adult population, but have babies survive, too. I know the only sure-fire way to truly avoid predation is not to have fish, but I'd like to keep these in the community tank.

So - do SAE's actively predate on shrimp, or is it a matter of slurping up occasional babies who don't get out of the way? Will they be less likely to if well fed?

I keep going back and forth on this.
Thanks for any input!
-Jane

ps - I'd like the SAE's in there because there are some algae I'd like to keep in check, and the nerites and other snails seem to be ignoring it.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

In the past I have kept SAE's in with shrimp and had no problems. I would however suggest that you put in the three smaller SAE's and remove them once they get large. I've found that if SAE's are kept in groups they are less likely to harass other fish or shrimp. If kept as a single fish they will chase other fish and shrimp. Also once they get bigger they will be more likely to be able to cause damage to the baby shrimp.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

when they get large, they have a tendency to lose interest in algae and go after regular flakes or shrimp. they can get pretty aggresive when larger to.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have to disagree with the fact that they stop eating algae when they get larger. Although they tend to get quiet found of fish food, they will still clean up BBA. This has been proven to me more than once when I move mine from tank to tank to clean up. 

Aggression can be kept at a minimum by keeping at least 2 (more is better). I've seen them harass shrimp when only one was in the tank, but I never seen one attack and eat a shrimp.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks Very Much!

Yes, the lone SAE I'd had for awhile is a pig when it comes to flake food. He was the only one available at the time, and while I intended to get others, it just never happened so he's been a loner. 

I'll put in the three young ones. 

Trena, I like that you move yours from tank to tank. I've got a couple of Nerites I do that with, too! Aren't SAE's a bugger to catch in a planted tank, though? The prospect of that alone has made me hesitate to put 'em in there before I was sure. 

Thanks!
-Jane


----------



## shrimpy1 (Mar 29, 2006)

I have 4 large SAE's in a 100g heavily planted tank, and have never noticed them taking any interest in shrimp, big or small.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Great!

The trio will get moved into the 30g tonight!
Thanks,
Jane


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

all are different i guess, but mine ignored bba after awhile and got agressive with each other (i had 4 in the tank) and other inhabitants. they ended up in my outdoor water garden when i moved the tank. Jane, make sure you want them in the tank you put them. catching them is exciting to say the least. i had to resort to the "getup in the middle of the night" trick to catch them sleeping, and it was still a chore.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Yes, I've read many a frustrated tale of trying to get these guys OUT of a planted tank, LOL! That's why I haven't put them in yet - I just redid this tank, and everything is going pretty well. I knew I wanted Amano and Cherry shrimp in there, so wanted to be absolutely sure before I put the SAE's in, as they'll probably never come out again until the tank gets torn apart. Or, if I have to get them out, the tank would get torn apart as a side effect of trying to catch them. The only ones I might have to remove are the Angelfish, but I swear, when moving him IN from another tank, my big guy knew he was getting an "upgrade", and just swam into the net like he was ready for the move!

I recently put two very large Yo Yo loaches up for auction at my local Aquarium Club. Fortunately, I was planning on tearing that tank down anyhow, but still... what a nightmare! I pulled out everything from the tank but a large rock, and they STILL managed to evade me for almost half an hour! It was particularly frustrating as their tankmate, the Angelfish, had been such a breeze to get out of there!

I think these guys (the trio of SAE's) will be good. 

Shoot, now you've got me hesitant again. I've got Nerites, MTS and shrimp in there. I've seen some algae that they're all ignoring. I've already got some pygmy cories in there, too. Hmmmm.

-Jane


----------



## Ankit (Dec 9, 2006)

Do you have any moss in the tank?

If so, take a look at this: Aquatic Moss. How to grow Aquatic Moss. Info on Java Moss, Christmas Moss, Taiwan Moss, Peacock Moss, Stringy Moss


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Jane in Upton said:


> Trena, I like that you move yours from tank to tank. I've got a couple of Nerites I do that with, too! Aren't SAE's a bugger to catch in a planted tank, though? The prospect of that alone has made me hesitate to put 'em in there before I was sure.


I want lie, it is not an easy task to catch them. Having someone to help you using the two net method makes it a bit easier. If you have to, feed them first to bring them to the front of the tank. Or if they are like mine they will come to the front of the tank when they see me near.


----------



## jndragon (Sep 7, 2006)

*Red Shrimp in a tank with Khuli and Leopard Loaches*

I was reading the other threads and was wondeirng if it is a good idea to mix my Khuli and Leopard loaches with my new cherry shrimp. Someone mentioned that they had a tank with YoYo's, are my shrimp in danger of being eating by my snail and ground cover teams?


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

Personally, I'd swap the SAE's for a BN pleco. Much less trouble in the long run, and highly effective for keeping the glass clean.

There are some types of hair algae that nothing seems to eat. I have to clean it off the plastic plants in one tank that also houses a BN pleco. She keeps the other types of algae and diatoms from becoming visible, but ignores the green hair streaming from one side to the other in the powerhead outflow.

The same stuff also grows in the betta's home, the ramshorns don't like it either. If spixi juvies didn't eat (other) plants, I'd try a few of them out on it...


----------

